# Apache 2.0.49-r3 and the 2GB limit

## Gendal

I run a couple mythtv boxes and I am frequently wanting to transfer large 2GB to 19GB files across my network. Mythtv has a nice interface through mythweb for doing so and it works great as long as the file is < 2GB. 

If it is larger than 2GB then I get a 403 Forbidden error stating I do not have permission. In my log for apache I get a 

```
[Wed Jun 16 16:47:12 2004] [error] [client 192.168.1.150] (75)Value too large for defined data type: access to /mythweb/video_dir/6022_20040614200000_20040614210000.nuv failed, referer: http://yoshi.local/mythweb/recorded_programs.php

```

I did some research on this and found out I need to compile apache with the following cflags "CFLAGS="-D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64""

I tried editing the portage file but it didn't work so obviously I am not putting the CFLAG's in the correct place. I could compile apache manually but then I lose the advantages of portage. So what's the best way to go about this, or is there even another solution that's even better/easier?

EDIT: Tried adding those CFLAGS to make.conf as a test and it just makes apache2 crash with a bunch of different pid "[notice] child pid 3908 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)" errors.

----------

## NightMonkey

I'm not sure how deep this goes, but the problem may be "upstream", with Apache and/or PHP, possibly others. Here's some bug reports:

http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=27792

http://nagoya.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=28898

Personally, I'm using Samba to do these kind of transfers with MythTV. However, yes, it would be nice if that could be done all over HTTP from MythWeb....

 *Gendal wrote:*   

> I run a couple mythtv boxes and I am frequently wanting to transfer large 2GB to 19GB files across my network. Mythtv has a nice interface through mythweb for doing so and it works great as long as the file is < 2GB. 
> 
> If it is larger than 2GB then I get a 403 Forbidden error stating I do not have permission. In my log for apache I get a 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## NightMonkey

OK, I've become a bit more educated on this issue.  I've read the Apache Changelog, and apparently something with LFS (Large File Support) was "fixed" in 2.0.49 (see the Apache 2.0.X changelog and search for "large" on the page) . However, AFAIK, this support needs to be enabled in the gcc build flags (as shown in Gendal's message above) when Apache is compiled.

LFS support in Gentooland is not coordinated at this point. Probably a USE flag should be added (perhaps "large" or "lfs") to enable LFS in applications that are LFS-aware. I'm surprised this isn't more of an issue.  However, perhaps for now this should be added to Apache by default? It's kinda frustrating for users to encounter this problem, especially since it is not something well documented out there, and the error does not point to an obvious solution - 403 Forbiddens and "(75)Value too large for defined data type:" errors in the Apache log can really throw someone who isn't aware of the larger issue off on red herring bug hunts, into permissions or MIME types, etc.

FYI: Here's some of the few references to the problem:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=apache-httpd-users&m=106113508331694&w=2

http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/709/

http://ac-archive.sourceforge.net/largefile/ (referenced in the Freshmeat article)

And the Gentoo bugzilla entry, very moldy (from Jan. 03) and not getting much attention:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14606

----------

## NightMonkey

Hmm.... Are any devs working on this? Love to not have a 2GB limit on Apache anymore. Seems kind of embarassing, in an odd way. Thanks.

----------

## NightMonkey

 *NightMonkey wrote:*   

> Hmm.... Are any devs working on this? Love to not have a 2GB limit on Apache anymore. Seems kind of embarassing, in an odd way. Thanks.

 

OK, now I'm embarassed. See this bug where I'm talking to myself about this issue. Apparently, at least with Apache 2.0.52-r1, LFS (Large File Support) does work in Apache. What it does not work with is mod_php-4.3.9. So, again, Apache LFS support does work, but every module needs to also be LFS-compliant and aware.

----------

## EvilGod

i m using apache-2.0.61 and no matter how hard i m trying, i still couldn't make apache server files larger than 2gb. any input for this problem is most welcomed..

----------

